# Buttongröße bestimmen



## Miami Vice (8. Juni 2006)

Wenn man einen Button wie folgt einfügt:

*<form>
<input type=button onClick="window.location.href='datei.htm'" value="Klick mich!">
</form>*

Wie genau kann man denn die Breite dieses Buttons definieren?


----------



## Gumbo (8. Juni 2006)

Miami Vidce hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie genau kann man denn die Breite dieses Buttons definieren?


Mit CSS sehr genau: die width- und height-Eigenschaft.


----------



## Miami Vice (8. Juni 2006)

<input type=button onClick="window.location.href='http://www.google.de'" value="Klick mich!" width="50px"><p>

So klappt es nicht.


----------



## Maik (8. Juni 2006)

So ist es auch kein CSS 


```
<input type="button" onClick="window.location.href='http://www.google.de'" value="Klick mich!" style="width:50px;">
```


----------

